

Gickup launches Blind Video Date (an online dating game show) - mikikian
http://www.gickup.com/

======
mikikian
Co-founder here. We are launching the first online dating game show that will
be cast, produced and broadcast all online. Our game is called Blind Video
Date. Blind Video Date is an amalgam of The Dating Game and Love
Connection-–famous dating television shows from the 1960s and 1980s. Final
contestants will be awarded $100 prize each. We have a couple of early
auditions you can vote for at the end of the videos:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mecsbe1y9Bs>

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ev3Pp0tiRJg>

We try to solve some of the pitfalls of traditional dating sites.

\- No fake profiles since we rely on videos.

\- No crazy algorithm. We rely on the power of the crowd (friends and
strangers). This is supported by research that finds that dating algorithms
are not effective at finding a true match. Better predictors according to
research rely on your conversational habits and your problem solving
tendencies.

\- No crazy, blind, in person dates

That's how we solve online dating with our fun, risk-free, crowd-sourced
dating game.

If interested, please audition here: <http://quickauditions.com/dating> It
takes one minute to complete. Just answer one question on video, "If you were
granted one wish, what would that be?"

